# Turbo and the 3.2 V6?



## bigboy4522 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello all, I am one of the lucky owners of a 04' Touareg 3.2 V6. I have had countless problems with my ride, but I'm not here to talk about that. My question for all of you is, has or does anyone have a 04 Touareg with a turbocharger? I am currently looking into "pimping my ride" and need helpful information regarding this dillemma.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Turbo and the 3.2 V6? (bigboy4522)*

Dude, you own a VW.... you can only 








*UNPIMP ZE AUTO!!!!*


----------



## raythompson (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Turbo and the 3.2 V6? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Dude, you own a VW.... you can only*UNPIMP ZE AUTO!!!!*









VeeDub: Vat duzz theeze doo?
Mike: It sucks in air...
Inga: Eets deff-en-eet-lee SUCK-EENK!















http://homepage.mac.com/raytho....html


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Turbo and the 3.2 V6? (bigboy4522)*

Search the R32 forums for your options.......
EIP has turbo kits for the 3.2 in the R32
Streetwerks is coming out with a kit right now
HPA/HGP has turbo kits but pricey for the 3.2L motor
All of these kits have something in common... they are NOT available for automatic transmissions. As a matter of fact, I dont think anyone makes a turbo kit yet for the DSG trans.. and even that'd be different from our setup.
VF Engineering has finished developing a S/C kit for the Touareg 3.2L specifically, so check out their web site ( http://www.vf-engineering.com ) -- its got good info. Personally I think it'd be more reliable than any of the turbo kits out there for the same motor, even if diff platforms. Cheers!


----------



## bigboy4522 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Turbo and the 3.2 V6? (Shaka)*

Thanks for the input, and by the way what year is your Bully?


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

have people forgot about hpa motorsports... r-gt cars ppl but that was the 4.2 but think about the passat or the jetta


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigboy4522* »_Thanks for the input, and by the way what year is your Bully?

Huh? Bully = truck? Then 2004 .. and its a V8 4.2L anyhow...

_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_have people forgot about hpa motorsports... r-gt cars ppl but that was the 4.2 but think about the passat or the jetta

Actually ... the SEMA car that was produced doesn't run. Software was never made, and VW refused to give HPA the coding for the ECU. Trust me on that. And it began life as a 3.2L V6, which has been discontinued in 2006 as the new 2007's will now be 3.6L V6 motors. Also, there are ZERO plans to produce that kit, as there are not suffice demands and again they cant program it.
As for the Passat and the Jetta they produced, those were all also VR6 motors ... the problem being that you will NEVER see a 3.2L new Passat, those are ALL 3.6L and yet the R-GT was a 3.2L ... idiots. As for the Jetta, there are no immediate plans by VW to release the VR6 motor in that car .. and again the 3.2L is being phased out ... soooo.... we're back to the same dilema.
Long story short.. the SEMA cars were a silly waste of time. The ONLY good thing that came from them was, if you look, you'll find VW released new ground effects for the New Passat and they are remarkably similar to the R-GT car ... yummy!


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

i went to the show in hpa headquarters and had a talk with the staff.. which told me that they would start working on the 3.6 to make kits and for the 4.2 he said that they would be made to order starting from feb 07


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (dub*man)*

Considering that 99% of all the HPA turbo kits are really just HGP products from Europe .. I'll believe that, when I see it.
Not saying you wont see a Touareg turbo kit some day... but if I were a gambling man (which I'm not), my money would not be on that happening any time soon.


----------

